# Can we bill H1N1 administration to Welfare?



## terif (Dec 7, 2009)

I know that welfare will not pay for the administration of the Flu vaccine so what about the H1N1.  Has anyone had any experience with this yet?


----------



## amjordan (Dec 7, 2009)

*Use code G9141 or 90470 based on Carrier*

Yes, actually several payers will reimburse for the H1N1 administration, but you have to use the right codes.  The two codes that are currently recognized are the G9141 and 90470.  Now, you will not find 90470 in the new CPT book because it was added after the books wen to print.  

You will have to check with your carriers to find out which code they want you to use.  I am in the Kansas City area and we use the G9141 for Medicare and BCBS, but carriers such as Humana, UHC and Coventry are accepting the 90470.  So, it is important that you check before you submit.


----------



## msuitor (Dec 8, 2009)

In Utah the state is giving the vaccine for free. We have some payors that will pay the admin code since the vaccine was free. I've also had Great West deny 90470 saying it was invalid and had to rebill it with the regular 90471 code.


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 22, 2009)

BCBS is accepting 90470 as well now - at least, in TX...


----------

